# Classic car Theft PSA



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

I thought this was interesting









Now Car Thieves Are Using Wildlife Cameras


We told you it was only going to get worse…




www.motorious.com


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Its Deer season. My neighbor would abscond with them and put them deeper in the woods. The tracking devices make me fear for my kids getting nabbed by human traffickers. That has been on the rise. They do make scanners to find the tracking devices.


----------



## toddb (7 mo ago)

67ventwindow said:


> Its Deer season. My neighbor would abscond with them and put them deeper in the woods. The tracking devices make me fear for my kids getting nabbed by human traffickers. That has been on the rise. They do make scanners to find the tracking devices.


Just install your own tracking device, then you will always know where your car is.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

toddb said:


> Just install your own tracking device, then you will always know where your car is.


And up your insurance.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Thankfully most of these fucktards can't drive a stick


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Still using this and loving it. It's GPS, a 360 degree camera, great for burnout footage, and it notifies me on my phone if anyone is within 15 feet of my car.

And as an added bonus, if I nail a hooker on or in my car, it records in High Def, so that I can upload the video and make some parts money!









Car Alarms and Security Options


My 67 is a driver, and one of the biggest issues for me has always been security. NJ is a crappy state, and the places that I like to go are all places where parking would be difficult and potentially insecure. After serious research, I wound up with an Owl Cam. It's awesome!!! It works just...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

This is a super helpful thread, but I wanted to ask: With the advent of cheap electronic trackers that thieves are now attaching to classic cars more and more, is there a straightforward method of electronically "detecting" one if it's attached to your car? (for example you iphone can pick up and display any nearby bluetooth devices). Sorry, I'm not the most tech savvy guy but would love to know if there's a way I can check my car for potential "hitchhiking" tracking devices that some dirtbag might attach. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

armyadarkness said:


> Still using this and loving it. It's GPS, a 360 degree camera, great for burnout footage, and it notifies me on my phone if anyone is within 15 feet of my car.
> 
> And as an added bonus, if I nail a hooker on or in my car, it records in High Def, so that I can upload the video and make some parts money!
> 
> ...


Army,
I would have thought your idea of a security device would be a heavy chain over the axle (like the scene in American Graffiti ), a remote activated IED under the drivers seat, or a hot gear shifter for electrocution if not disabled; OR all the above.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Noangelbuddy said:


> Army,
> I would have thought your idea of a security device would be a heavy chain over the axle (like the scene in American Graffiti ), a remote activated IED under the drivers seat, or a hot gear shifter for electrocution if not disabled; OR all the above.


I have a wheel lock with chains, for when I go to the mall!!!!


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> I have a wheel lock with chains, for when I go to the mall!!!!



There are still Malls? I thought they all converted to amusement parks or taken over by zombies in " Dawn of the Dead"


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

In new Jersey, malls and diners will never die... they're both still the best place to find hookers and blow!


----------



## Pieter (3 mo ago)

armyadarkness said:


> Still using this and loving it. It's GPS, a 360 degree camera, great for burnout footage, and it notifies me on my phone if anyone is within 15 feet of my car.
> 
> And as an added bonus, if I nail a hooker on or in my car, it records in High Def, so that I can upload the video and make some parts money!
> 
> ...


😂 😂 😂 But would it be classified as Beastality Porn since a Goat is in it?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Pieter said:


> 😂 😂 😂 But would it be classified as Beastality Porn since a Goat is in it?


I cant argue with you. I would have to see the goat first.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Still using this and loving it. It's GPS, a 360 degree camera, great for burnout footage, and it notifies me on my phone if anyone is within 15 feet of my car.
> 
> And as an added bonus, if I nail a hooker on or in my car, it records in High Def, so that I can upload the video and make some parts money!
> 
> ...


@armyadarkness - Hey Jimmy, I just wanted to get some clarification on that last comment. You did say "If I nail a hooker ON or IN your car"...............right? You didn't mean to say "nail them WITH your car", correct???? (cleanup can be messy and there's a lot less money in snuff films). Just want to be clear, brother! 😁


----------

